# SUbstrate colour for centrals?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok..

I had convinced myself I was going to be buying PFS for my new build, but I have been seeing some nice builds with black or dark sand.. Typically I like to go au naturel.. but this time I want to focus on the colours.. I'm not going to add a spongebob bubbler or castle to the tank believe me.. :fish: 
Anyways, thoughts? does a dark substrate help bring out the colours in centrals or does it do the opposite? What about PFS?

My current thoricthys pair have a fine gravel substrate in natural colours, the tank was the last tank I ever used gravel in and I have used sand ever since and am now converted I think. (I prefer the look and cleanup of sand) But.. that might change once I have big fish that like to dig...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Black sand can make SOME fish more vibrant, but it can wash out a lot of species as well. The majority of setups I have seen with Centrals and black sand tended to make the fish look drab as they darken up so much to match the substrate that they just look "muddy". With that said, I don't like PFS either, as it's too white in my opinion and can do the same only in a reverse effect. I'd go for something like a medium grade, darker colored sand. I use Quikcrete sand that I got from Lowes. I believe they have a sand called "all purpose" which is made up of many different shades (including black and grays) and is courser as well..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I was looking at a sand by carib sea that's called sunset gold.. more of a light brown colour, but It would set me back probably close to $200 for the 180 argg


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Eh yeah.. you can get the Quikcrete sand for like $4 per 50lbs. Granted you will have to do quite a bit more rinsing.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

When I switched from brown gravel to sand, it was very light in color. I got 'silica sand' from h.d. and it is almost white. My Firemouths lost all there color. They are now almost white with only a tint of pink on the belly. I am currently on the hunt for a much darker sand. They do color up nice still during mating, but the rest of the time, they are pretty ugly. For sure go with a darker color...... Jason


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I have black color quartz in my 180. I'm working on trying to post some pics. I might start a "revamp my 180" thread. My African tanks run crushed coral and the darker sahde of white brings out the colors really nice! in my 180, my Vieja synspilum and my rotkeils show good color, not vibrant, but i don't have a lot to compare to having never had other sand colors. They have also been in the tank only 2 weeks so..

So far, i think I will be happy with the black.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Check out Bathe and McLellan for blasting sand. Comes in silica and black. Around $10 for 88lbs. If you go with black, get #12 grit, certainly no smaller than #20. I would get #12 with either actually.


----------

